# Where can I get icon packs for Nova launch



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I want a black icon pack for dialer web mail message and all plz dunno where I would get those 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I want a black icon pack for dialer web mail message and all plz dunno where I would get those
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Search kgill77 on Google. He's got some good ones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

ADW packs in the market

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

try these: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.u1aryz.products.metrostation&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

you can make them any color you want!!


----------



## DcoMbl (Oct 13, 2011)

May i suggest *http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25196-iconsapk-ics-plates-hd-779-icons-may-9th-2012/*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The last update to Nova supposedly added support for go launcher icons. I have not tried any yet to verify though.


----------

